# TMI alert - Yellow snot like discharge?



## mrsfeehily

Hey ladies,

sorry this is totally disgusting but I just wondered if anyone else is expreiencing what can only be described as thick stringy yellow discharge? :blush:

I've had it ever since I found out I was pregnant! I'm currently 7 weeks exactly.

Thanks!

x


----------



## Razcox

I have had this since about 10DPO and that is just how i descride it too! Lots of CM seems to be normal and as long as it doesnt smell then its ok LOL


----------



## mrsfeehily

Thanks for that Razcox that has put my mind at ease - I was wonderng if I was the only one! lol :)


----------



## Princess86

Heya hun, i've had alot of discharge lately too i told my MW & she said it was normal. so tke care n relax :) x


----------



## eckarta

sometimes after i go #2 it is snotty yellow looking... idk but any color but christmas colors are good (red and green) hehehehe


----------



## ILoveShoes

I've got it too! 
Xx


----------



## Razcox

The other day i felt a wet rush of liquid down there so of course i paniced and rushed to the loo expecting to see blood. Instead i was met with lots of CM like me and DH had been very naughty! LOL :thumbup:

Needless to say i shared this with my DH and he was less then impressed with the over sharing. . . . :shrug:


----------



## ellybeth

I have this too - but got worried when reading that it should be creamy in colour and consistency - mine isn't - it is like snot and sometimes is clear and at other times has a yellow tinge to it.... just posted a question elsewhere on here before I found this - I am relieved - every little thing is panicking me - can't wait to get to 12 weeks and feel a bit better about things xx


----------



## Soos

i have it too and as far as i know it's perfectly fine to have this kind of discharge during pregnancy. mine is not always creamy either, but doc said it's normal


----------



## jackcicely

I think the "yellow" tint comes from the prenatal vitamins because even your urine is yellower while on them...but the discharge is normal...from what I have read and from my friends...we're ttc now and I honestly think i'm expecting but i'll wait for the blood test results on thursday!!


----------



## jandksmommy

I am so glad to see all these replies! For the last week I have had alot of this type of discharge (stretchy, stringing, light yellow)... and I mean lots. Since I am only 23 weeks along (and didn't have much discharge with my first pregnancy), I have been very worried that something was wrong but this has put my mind at ease. :thumbup:


----------



## foxyviola

I've had yellow discharge ever since my bfp and sometimes it luminous!! I'm hoping it's the pregnacare vitamins causing this, but I'm going to tell the hospital when I go on Wednesday, just in case it's an infection of some sort. No itching, soreness or anything.


----------



## summer rain

It's the riboflavin (one of the b vitamins) causing it. If you take a b complex specifically with higher levels of b vitamins than a pre natal then you'd notice that it turns your urine fluorescent yellow xx


----------



## Steg

This was very helpful. I am a worrier and my midwife is hopeless, she is never available. So many thanks its good to know people have the same thing and are fine. Got my 12 week scan in over a week and can't wait.:thumbup:


----------

